# What are your favorite nail polishes?



## Allyson (Jul 3, 2012)

Hi Everyone!! I was just wondering what some of your favorite nail polishes are! I really want to get some new ones but I don't know what to get! Could you please try to keep the nail polishes under $4 and that you can buy them at cvs! Thank you very much!!


----------



## Kirari (Jul 4, 2012)

Do you mean brands or colors?  If you're talking brand-wise, you're not going to have a lot of options limiting it to under $4 and CVS only.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## calexxia (Jul 4, 2012)

My local CVS carries Confetti, Wet n' Wild, Sally Hansen, L'Oreal, Revlon, and Milani, Nicole by OPI, Maybelline, and Cover Girl (I think. I really hate Cover Girl).

Of these, in the sub-$4 range, your best bets would be Wet n' Wild or Sally Hansen. In general, my favorite of the brands above is either Milani or Sally Hansen. CONFETTI SUCKS.


----------



## Dalylah (Jul 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My local CVS carries Confetti, Wet n' Wild, Sally Hansen, L'Oreal, Revlon, and Milani, Nicole by OPI, Maybelline, and Cover Girl (I think. I really hate Cover Girl).
> 
> Of these, in the sub-$4 range, your best bets would be Wet n' Wild or Sally Hansen. In general, my favorite of the brands above is either Milani or Sally Hansen. CONFETTI SUCKS.


 I agree with Calexxia 100%. In the cheaper range Wet N Wild and Sally Hansen are the better picks. Wet N Wild also comes out with new LE sets that are still affordable for almost every holiday as well.


----------



## kekeka (Jul 6, 2012)

I just got mine today - OPI Minnie Mouse collection.

Nothin' Mousie 'bout It over I'm All Ears. Nothin' Mousie 'bout It mixed with the shimmer in I'm All Ears was super awesome. This was my favorite combo for this summer.

*Edited by Mod*


----------



## Cordelia (Jul 6, 2012)

Thanks for the coupon code! I usually buy Sally Hanson at the drugstore for base and top coats, amd Loreal for trendy and seasonal color. I love how nail art is making such a huge comeback, and hope local drugstores will begin selling nail art tools.


----------



## brunettedoll (Jul 6, 2012)

def WetnWild and Sinful Colors are the best for your buck


----------



## greenapril (Jul 7, 2012)

I'd go with Wet n Wild nail polish or maybe even N.Y.C.

I like L.A Colors nail polish but I don't think I've seen it in CVS before.


----------



## Linz31 (Jul 7, 2012)

I like Sally Hansen.  The colors are nice and pretty chip free for a while.  I've been meaning to try their Salon Manicure line, but they are as much as Essie or OPI at Ulta so I just keep buying more of those, LOL.


----------



## calexxia (Jul 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *brunettedoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> def WetnWild and Sinful Colors are the best for your buck


 I wish my CVS sold Sinful Colors, because I adore those, too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## 13Bluestar97 (Jul 7, 2012)

Wet N Wild and LA Colors are all I've tried from CVS, I'm not a huge fan of Wet N Wild but I like LA Colors!


----------



## greenapril (Jul 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *13Bluestar97* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wet N Wild and LA Colors are all I've tried from CVS, I'm not a huge fan of Wet N Wild but I like LA Colors!


 So CVS has L.A. Colors? I've never seen it at a CVS before.


----------



## calexxia (Jul 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *greenapril* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So CVS has L.A. Colors? I've never seen it at a CVS before.


 Nor have I, although I know there is definitely a variance in the products carried from store to store


----------



## Tyari (Jul 20, 2012)

I like Confetti, Sinful Colors, Wet n Wild, and Maybelline has a new line of nail polish out that offer a cream finish. They're around $3.


----------



## bells (Jul 20, 2012)

All Revlon nail products are $4.99 at CVS next Sunday 7/22 through Saturday 7/28.  I don't have any particular Revlons to suggest but even my small CVS has a huge selection.


----------



## mimosette (Jul 26, 2012)

Is Sinful Colors that brand that Walgreen's has for .99 ?


----------



## skylola123 (Jul 26, 2012)

If there is a local TJ MAXX you should check it out because they have nail polishes from Essie to OPI to Deobrah Lippmann ranging from 3.99 to 5.99.


----------



## calexxia (Jul 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mimosette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is Sinful Colors that brand that Walgreen's has for .99 ?


 This week, yes. Normally 1.99


----------

